# Topics > Mixed reality >  Dell Visor, mixed reality headset, Dell Inc., Round Rock, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Website - Dell Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Dell Visor hands-on: Windows mixed reality headset

Published on Aug 28, 2017




> We took an early look at the Dell Visor kit for Windows Mixed Reality and walked away (very) impressed.

----------


## Airicist

Dell Visor combines comfort with VR/MR

Published on Aug 29, 2017




> Dell enters the VR space with its new Visor headset.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Dell Visor is a super comfortable VR headset that should win over the haters"
An ergonomic design featuring plenty of padding

by Andrew London, Darren Allan
August 29, 2017

----------

